# Still getting ram 2410



## Rob77 (12 mo ago)

Hi, I have a Troybilt storm 2410, machine has a brand new carb on it, but when it is started when I try to put the choke off the machine runs very high and the throttle does absolutely nothing it just stays running high rpm’s. Any ideas on how to fix this problem?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like whoever installed the new carb messed with the linkage and governor settings.

Many videos on resetting ....


----------

